# Cinderella got boobs!



## JackMo (Dec 14, 2013)

Have y'all seen Cindy with her new twins? Jesus H. Christ!


----------



## JackMo (Dec 14, 2013)

Oops! Almost forgot this one!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Niiiiiice!!!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 14, 2013)

she looks fantastic


----------



## basskiller (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## basskiller (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## basskiller (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2013)

I should have gone into photography!


----------



## Sully (Dec 14, 2013)

Butter face.


----------



## Coeda (Dec 15, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I should have gone into photography!



I would have joined you


----------



## JackMo (Dec 15, 2013)

Anavar + saline = Fantastic results!!


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 16, 2013)

There's a whole cult of people who consistently knock her for getting fake boobs. They prefer the muscle pec look instead.


----------



## srd1 (Dec 16, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> There's a whole cult of people who consistently knock her for getting fake boobs. They prefer the muscle pec look instead.



Fuck em fuck em all she looks great!


----------



## Sully (Dec 16, 2013)

> There's a whole cult of people who consistently knock her for getting fake boobs. They prefer the muscle pec look instead.


Those people are called Closet Homosexuals


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> Those people are called Closet Homosexuals



:yeahthat:


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 17, 2013)

Check out the hate here from these people over her boobs....its reall weird!

Cinderella Landolt


----------



## gs44 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice!:love1:


----------



## Flex2019 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, don't think I've seen her before. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Seriously,  is this even an argument!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Really?


----------



## Sully (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks a lot more muscular in the pic with her new chesticles.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks stupid..  Maybe a suck would change my mind ..


----------



## psych (Dec 21, 2013)

ironbuilt said:


> looks stupid..  Maybe a suck would change my mind ..


 lol


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love Cindy Landolt. She's pretty incredible.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 31, 2013)

:action-smiley-036:Well, that's not the "Cinderella" I expected to find this thread about!


----------



## ericraven (Jan 1, 2014)

hot, but she went way, way too big on the fake boobs.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 1, 2014)

^^agree wih that. They are so obviously fake it's just kind of annoying to me
Definitely an improvement though


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 1, 2014)

Big uns


----------



## Jello (Jan 1, 2014)

Slaytonslayer said:


> ^^agree wih that. They are so obviously fake it's just kind of annoying to me
> Definitely an improvement though



It's only annoying because they are covered up, would love to see them bare, she looks beautiful to me.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 1, 2014)

they look good but hard to believe it's not a pain in the ass to have those heavy things bouncing around...probably increases chances of sleep apnea and back pain..cardio is gonna be harder...seem like too much trouble to me...they probably make her feel better about herself tho which is the important thing


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 2, 2014)

ericraven said:


> hot, but she went way, way too big on the fake boobs.



Why do grown men say stuff like this? they look perfect anythingsmaller would have been too small. if anything they need to be bigger


----------



## Sully (Jan 2, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Why do grown men say stuff like this? they look perfect anythingsmaller would have been too small. if anything they need to be bigger



Couldn't agree more. Guys who say stuff like that are the same ones that say they have too much money in the bank, too much bacon on their plate, too many hot girlfriends, and they get way too many blowjobs.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 2, 2014)

have you ever seen small fake ones?   they look horrible bigger is better


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 2, 2014)

it just doesn't make any sense...you spend all this time getting lean and shit...then tack on simulated fat deposits... I just don't get it


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 2, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> it just doesn't make any sense...you spend all this time getting lean and shit...then tack on simulated fat deposits... I just don't get it




homo alert


----------



## psych (Jan 2, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> it just doesn't make any sense...you spend all this time getting lean and shit...then tack on simulated fat deposits... I just don't get it



Because sex sells and they still need to look feminine.  I really doubt that the majority of people who watch fbb are there because of the sport or the aesthetics (there are don't get me wrong but they are the minority here). Majority are guys that want a buff girls to fap to.  It has to be sexualized to sell, other wise it's to alien and the girls jusy look like tranny guys.


----------



## ericraven (Jan 3, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Why do grown men say stuff like this? they look perfect anythingsmaller would have been too small. if anything they need to be bigger



really so you like goofy, comic book look boobs. Wow. Good for you. I would say how does a grown man say what you say and say they are a grown man.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad u like the flat pectoral look but I don't. I'm too hetero I guess


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 20, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> :action-smiley-036:Well, that's not the "Cinderella" I expected to find this thread about!



Her two _wicked_ stepsisters are on her chest.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 21, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> I should have gone into photography!



I see all sorts of this stuff, a friend of mine shoots alot of ifbb, competiters and shoots alot of npc too! What a life he has!...lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 22, 2014)

As long as she doesnt have a pecker Im down.....


----------



## Gambo192 (Jan 25, 2014)

//edited//


----------



## Gambo192 (Feb 13, 2014)

//edited//


----------



## Gambo192 (Mar 13, 2014)

//edited//


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Gambo192 (Mar 13, 2014)

/edited/


----------

